# What in the world is 22 WMR?



## budgetprepp-n (Apr 7, 2013)

I'm buying some 22 Magnum and it says 22 Mag but it also says 22WMR 
So is this the good old 22 Magnum or what?

And is this a good price?

https://www.outdoorlimited.com/rimf...in-jacketed-hollow-point-brick-of-500-rounds/


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

22 Winchester Magnum Rimfire= WMR it is a magnum .22 not to be fired in a .22 LR


----------



## budgetprepp-n (Apr 7, 2013)

Smitty901 said:


> 22 Winchester Magnum Rimfire= WMR it is a magnum .22 not to be fired in a .22 LR


 Ok so the guy said pick me up some 22 magnum ,, Then this is the right stuff Right?


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

budgetprepp-n said:


> I'm buying some 22 Magnum and it says 22 Mag but it also says 22WMR
> So is this the good old 22 Magnum or what?
> 
> And is this a good price?
> ...


Budget,
First off, look on the barrel or receiver of the firearm that you are buying ammo for. 
.22WMR is a .22 Caliber Winchester Magnum Rimfire round and it is a "fire breathing dragon" of a round. NOT NEVER EVER to be confused with the .22 LR.

For accurate target shooting from 75 to 100 yards, I like the .17 HMR which shoots faster and flatter than the 22 WMR. The 22 WMR has bigger punch out to 125 yards or so and better for bigger game if thats what you are looking for.

Here is a good article about both rounds

https://www.chuckhawks.com/compared_17HMR_22WMR.htm


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

Different name for the same stuff. Like 9mm Parabellum, 9x19mm, 9mm and 9mm Luger.


----------



## budgetprepp-n (Apr 7, 2013)

Yea I know what a 22LR and a 22 Magnum look like.
I was just thrown by the WMR thing so now I know the 22 magnum and the 22 WMR are one in the same 
It was a good day today I learned something


----------



## budgetprepp-n (Apr 7, 2013)

Chipper said:


> Different name for the same stuff. Like 9mm Parabellum, 9x19mm, 9mm and 9mm Luger.


thank you

Does that look like a good price?


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

budgetprepp-n said:


> Yea I know what a 22LR and a 22 Magnum look like.
> I was just thrown by the WMR thing so now I know the 22 magnum and the 22 WMR are one in the same
> It was a good day today I learned something


Yes, 22 Winchester Magnum Rimfire is the correct name for "22 magnum".
Just as .357 Remington Magnum = "357 magnum"
And .44 Remington Magnum = "44 magnum".

And, there is no "45 Long Colt" unless you are back in the 1880's and you want to differentiate between 45 Colt and 45 Smith & Wesson Schofield. :vs_cool:

The list could go on.

There are "grammar nazis" and then there are "caliber termination nazis". :vs_laugh:


----------



## budgetprepp-n (Apr 7, 2013)

I went ahead and ordered 1,000 rounds for $148.31 I figured at .15 a round with shipping seemed fair.


----------



## rswink (Mar 23, 2019)

It is a good price, have to show it to the budget keeper, her 22wmr likes that.

Sent from my SM-G930P using Tapatalk


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

budgetprepp-n said:


> thank you
> 
> Does that look like a good price?


Yes, that is a very good price.
I have never fired Armscor in any caliber so I can not vouch for quality.
However, Armscor is the company in the Philippines that makes the Rock Island Armory 1911's and S&W copies of 38 Special revolvers. And my Government Model 1911 is a solidly built handgun. So I would not hesitate to buy their ammo.

In our area, 22 WMR name brands such as CCI and Winchester Super X run about $18 per 50 round box. So, doing the math, that would be about $180 per brick.

I Keep some on hand because I have one Savage bolt action rifle in that caliber (scoped and dialed in for 75 yards with Winchester Super X 40 grain JSP), and my Ruger and Heritage single action revolvers all have the magnum cylinder installed. Those make for great farm guns - more power than a 22LR thru a rifle in a much more handy package. 
Never can tell if a rabid fox or rabid raccoon might come waltzing out of the tree line to ruin my day. Chances are slim, but.......................................


----------



## rswink (Mar 23, 2019)

That was her 12 yard 22WMR test group. Her next outing is in 2 weeks and she will go for 50 yard groups. Some of them surprised me, like CCI not performing, or how much her rifle likes Silver Eagles.

Of course that trip will also be setting up her scope and getting her familiar. But, she still loves that Marlin 60 more.












































Sent from my SM-G930P using Tapatalk


----------



## Alteredstate (Jul 7, 2016)

I think you should buy a box of 50, fire several, check accuracy, etc. Then buy a brick if you like the performance


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

WMR 22 round has been around a long time. Winchester devolved it before that had a rifle that would fire it. Pumping up the FPS does not always mean more accurate.


----------



## rswink (Mar 23, 2019)

Sure does a number on wild things

Sent from my SM-G930P using Tapatalk


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

rswink said:


> Sure does a number on wild things
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930P using Tapatalk


 Remember the 30 caliber accelerator rounds. A 30 caliber hopped up with a 40gr bullet. problem was the bullet often flew a part. Posted some cray numbers like 4,000 fps.


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

Armscor 22wmr ammo is good to go as long as you are not planning to shoot it out of a Keltec PMR30. These...








will jam like clock work after a couple of rounds at best. CCI and Hornady is what I shoot out of my PMR30.


----------



## Tango2X (Jul 7, 2016)

I don't think 22WMR will chamber in a 22 lr cylinder


----------



## Grinch2 (Sep 12, 2016)

It's a very good price, although I'm not a fan of Amscor ammo ( just have not had the best luck with it ) it is a great price. I usually pay $14 for a fifty round box of Maxi-Mags.


----------

